# Modifications To Outdoor Kitchen



## colcamper (Dec 19, 2006)

Does anyone have a modification for the outdoor kitchen (fold-down stove and sink) on the 31rqs to keep rainwater out? We were trying to figure out how to make drainage holes so the water that gets in has someplace to go. Our stove is consistently full of mildew and we need a solution!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

...







...









Though I do not have a solution to your dilemma,








I'm sure someone will chime in with a suggestion!

MaeJae


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Does yours seal correctly? Mine doesnt have this problem.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We have the same problem... After the last camping trip, I apparently didn't clean the stove very good and when we opened it up this time, there was a 1/2 inch of water behind the stove and a ton of mildew. I plan on cutting a hole in that grey tub material, and attaching some form of fitting with a piece of clear plastic flexable tubing running down under the underbelly. Now I just need to find the time!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Same problem here! I just clean it up every trip with a little bleach.

Mark


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

Havent had that problem yet.... Does anybody know of an aftermarket piece to turn your outdoor "burners" into a grill?? Would be nice to have an onbaord gas grill right there


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would check the seal as they should not leak.


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

Like the Battalioncheif3 said. The seal shouldn't leak. Mine is clean and dry everytime I open it. I use the outdoor stove everyday on all trips. Check the seal for debris and tears make sure it is coming in contact with the door around the whole door. Mine closes easily but to latch it I have to push it in rather firm to turn the latches. Once latched and locked there is no play in the door at all. It is a tight seal. Yours should be the same. Never direct high pressure water into the seal area when you wash the exterior. That will definately get water inside. Hope this helps.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> I would check the seal as they should not leak.


Where the two ends of the seal joined, we had an approx 3/4" gap. The gap was on the top, so any water that would come down the side of the TT would find a way in through the gap. I took a tube of silicone and filled in the gap to resemble the seal. After doing this, I have not had any water (or mold) in the area.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm glad you mentioned this. I noticed the same thing when we used the outside stove last weekend...water and stinky mildew in the same place







I cleaned it out with a spray cleaner, but I will check the seal tomorrow and make sure there are no cracks or spaces to allow water in.



dominer said:


> Does anybody know of an aftermarket piece to turn your outdoor "burners" into a grill?? Would be nice to have an onbaord gas grill right there


I just sent you a pm with a link on the subject: Clicky here


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I haven't had that problem with the 31RQS, but did on my 27RSDS. The solution was simple....the technician adjusted how tight the locking mechanisms went against the gasket, and you must lock with the key for a tight seal.
Darlene


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

When we had a pop-up... Our "trunk" storage door leaked.
After a heavy rain we noticed that there was water inside.
It turned out that the seal seams met at the top. We took
it in and had a new one installed and the seal seam was placed 
at the bottom! Where it should have been in the first place.

Calvin&Hobbes ~ I'm not sure I'd drill a hole in the grey tub surround
and run a tube. I'd be afraid of what might crawl up the tube into
that area???







although some 6 or 8 legged creatures
would love the prospect of new accomodations. 
Just my .02









MaeJae


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I would check the seal as they should not leak.


Where the two ends of the seal joined, we had an approx 3/4" gap. The gap was on the top, so any water that would come down the side of the TT would find a way in through the gap. I took a tube of silicone and filled in the gap to resemble the seal. After doing this, I have not had any water (or mold) in the area.
[/quote]

Haven't had this issue yet. Checked ours and the seam is at the bottom.


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm so glad someone asked about this!

I just got around to dewinterizing, and found the same situation with ours.

Thanks, I'll check out the seal.

Russ


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Our outside kitchen seals so well we can get mildew if we close it up wet. Never if we close it dry. So, we are always careful to go to storage only if it is dry in there.

Ed


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Our outside kitchen seals so well we can get mildew if we close it up wet. Never if we close it dry. So, we are always careful to go to storage only if it is dry in there.
> 
> Ed


 Ed

This is what I have found also but if the climate is humid too then you still trap some moisture. The blue flex hose that came with the camper rotted out within a year from storage in there even though we did not use it. I checked the seal with a hose at home to confirm the seal worked OK so concluded it was trapped moisture.

I have thought about putting a regular hose gauze filter/strainer high up on the back wall to allow air to breath a little. The filter would keep the bugs out and not be too much of an air leak into the camper when the kitchen is hinged out or in winter when you are trying to keep as much of the cold out as possible. Another solution maybe to have a hole vented through the side of the lid but it would have to be hooded to prevent rain when travelling.

Anyone else have a solution?

David


----------

